# AF after failed IVF



## glenno (Aug 24, 2012)

Good Afternoon All

I hope someone can shed some light on my situation.  

I had an abandoned IVF 29 August, AF arrived 5 September but I haven't had a period since! I'm currently at 53 days since my last period. I have done 2 pregnancy tests, the last of which was approx 2 weeks ago both of the tests were negative.  I've visited my GP who advised me I'm starting the menopause (I've just turned 44) but she did give me a form for a pregnancy blood test which I have not yet done.  I have contacted the clinic which performed the IVF and they said this can happen and if I have gone past 6 weeks since my last AF then my doctor can give me some medication to get things started.  Has anyone else had this happen to them?  How long does it take for your cycle return to normal after failed IVF?  I'm going to leave it for a few more days as by then it will be 2 months since I last saw AF then I will decide what to do.

Thank you


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi glenno,

After one of my BFNs it was a long time before my next AF, well over 40 days instead of the usual 28. I asked the question on here and it seems pretty common and quite a few people end up on the drug to start it again, I can't remember the name of it now. 

I would try not to worry too much about your GPs comments, many of them don't know that much about IVF. I would listen more to your clinic.

Xxxx


----------



## GinaD07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi Glenno,
It is so strange you have posted this, as I came onto the site today to see if anyone else has had a similar problem as me and I have come across your post straight away   !!!
I finished a failed cycle of ivf at the end of September. I was due to do the pregnancy test on the Sunday but my AF came Saturday morning. I was obviously completely devastated   
Now I was supposed to have started my second AF since the IVF on Friday just gone, it is now Monday and nothing   
I am having to wait seven weeks for a follow up appointment which I think is terrible as I have no answers, or what to expect now regarding my AF! The clinic did say to phone them if I have any problems or questions which I will do if AF is still a no show in a few days as I know it's still early days. I do feel sad knowing Im going to that clinic for my follow up appointment on week seven, which had the ivf worked would have been my first scan!  
My AF has been a few days late in the past, so at this point I am not really panicing, but I am a worrier and now worrying if I don't come on, then how long is it going to take?! I really want to start my second and final kindly funded NHS cycle in December/ beginning of January as all my blood tests run out in January   I don't want to go through that long old process of doing bloods again!!!
I am pretty sure I'm not pregnant as I have given up on that ever happening naturally! Guess I will test at the end of the week but I have been having the feelings like AF is going to come but no show!!! I am quite confused, but guess all I can do is wait and give it longer at this stage! 
I have my fingers and toes crossed for you and hope it all sorts it's self out! xxxx


----------



## GinaD07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Soory I said September was my Failed cycle- it was August   lol xxx


----------

